# Duyuru > Kültür >  Asya dağılımının izleri

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN Bir önceki 59 sayılı yazımda insanlığın ilk dağılım dalgasından söz ettim. Afrika kökenli insanlar Orta-Asya’ya ulaştıklarında o bölgeyi kendilerine yerleşim bölgesi olarak seçmişlerdir. Orada dil, din ve mimari kültürünü geliştirdikten sonra, iklim şartlarının değişmesi sonucu, yeniden göçe zorlanmışlardır. Bu büyük dağılımın izlerine çok az sayıda kalmış olan insan guruplarında hala rastlamak mümkündür.
 Bu guruplardan bir tanesi kuzey Japonya adalarında yaşamlarını sürdürmeye çalışan *Ainu* halkı, diğeri Avustralya’nın orta bölgelerinde az sayıda kalmış olan *Aborijin* adıyla anılan yerli halk. üstteki resimde bu iki halktan birer örnek kişi görülüyor. Aralarındaki uzak mesafeye rağmen yüz hatlarındaki benzerlik çarpıcıdır. (Soldaki resmin kaynağı: AİNU Spirit of the North People, University of Washington Press, 1999, ABD. Sağdaki resmin kaynağı: National Geographic, şubat 1988, Cilt 173, sayı 2, sayfa 266)
 Ainu halkı Asya’nın en doğu bölgelerine ve adalarına yerleşmiş olan ilk toplumdur. Gelişmiş bir dilleri ve dinleri olmasına rağmen yazı geliştirmemişlerdir. Geleneklerini sözlü masallarla ve destanlarla nesilden nesile aktarırlar. Bölgede yapılmış olan genetik çalışmalar bu halkın Asya kökenli olduğunu göstermiştir. (Kaynak: New Scientist dergisi, 14 şubat 2007) 
 üstteki genetik dağılım haritasında Orta Asya halkı ile tüm doğu ve güney-doğu Asya halkının ortak bir genetik havuzdan türemiş olduğunu görmekteyiz. Kuzey- doğu Asya halkı ile kuzey Amerika halkı arasında da yakın genetik ilişkiler bulunmuştur. Bu sonuçlar bir önceki yazımda belirttiğim dağılım modelini desteklemektedirler. Ainu dilinin Asya kökenli bitişken bir dil olduğu saptanmıştır. Ayrıca, Türkçe ile ilişkili sözcüklere de rastlamak mümkündür. Ainu halkının yaygın yerleşim bölgesini alttaki haritada görmekteyiz. Haritada Ainu halkının Asya kıtasından Sahalin, Kuril ve Hokkaido adalarına göç yolları gösterilmiştir. Taralı bölgede halen yaşayan Ainu’lar vardır.
 Bu bölgede bulunan coğrafi isimler bugünkü Türkçe ile dahi anlaşılabilir ve yorumlanabilir. İşte birkaç örnek: *Okhotsk* denizi <= *Okh-OT* denizi (Ateş OK) -sk takısı Rusça’ya aittir. *Kuril* takım adaları <= *Kuru-il* (deniz üzerinde kuru bölge)
 Hokkaido adasının adını *Okh-aydo* şeklinde ayırırsak ilk sözcüğün OKH olduğunu ve OK halkına işaret ettiğini görürüz. Keza, Sakhalin adı *Sakha-ilin* şeklinde iki sözcüğe ayrılırsa Saka *AS-OK halkının ili* olmaktadır. Asya kıtasının kuzey-doğu bölgesinde halen yaşayan Yakut halkı ile Sakha halkının aynı olduğu görüşü vardır. Ya-kut adını Ay-kut şeklinde okuyabiliriz. Zira, ün-Türk /Ay/ damgası /Ya/ olarak da okunabilir. şu halde *Ay* kök sözcüğünün *Aynu* veya *–Aydo* şeklinde bulunmasına şaşmamak gerekir.
 Hokkaido adasındaki Ainu diline ait coğrafi isimler Japonlar tarafından değiştirilmiştir. Eski Ainu isimlerine örnek olarak: *Saru* deresi (Asyada *Siri* derya, sarı dere bulunmaktadır). *Kami* kawa (Kam deresi. Kawa Japonca dere demektir). Kami ise Tanrı demek olup eski şaman geleneği ile ilişkilidir. *Ura* kawa (ur = yerleşim yeri). Keza, Kamçatka adında da KAM kök sözcüğünü bulmaktayız.
 Ainu halkının yazısı bulunmasa da *OK* damgasını kendilerine göre çizip çeşitli yerlerde süs olarak kullanmışlardır. Alttaki resimde solda Ainu damgaları ve sağda Anadolu Afşar Yörüklerinin kilimlerde ve çoraplarda kullandıkları damgalar görülüyor. Aradaki benzerlik tesadüf olmadığı kanısındayım. üünkü Anadolu’ya gelmiş olan Yörükler Selçuk Türklerinden çok önceleri Toros dağlarının eteklerine yarı-göçer olarak yerleşmişlerdir.
 Aşağıda görülen Ainu bayrağı oldukça yeni, 1973 tasarımıdır. üstte görülen motifleri içermesi, bu motiflerin Ainu halkı için hala, günümüzde bile kutsal anlamlar taşıdıklarının kanıtıdır.

----------

